# Off-Topic Discussion > Sports >  Scotland to bid for Commonwealths

## .:SpIcYsPy:.

*The Commonwealth Games could be coming to Scotland after it was announced that Glasgow is making a bid to host them.*

But even if the city wins the right to put on the Games it will be a bit of a wait until the opening ceremony, as the bid is for the 2014 event. 

The Scottish First Minister Jack McConnell said the Scottish Executive is behind the city's attempt. 

Cities in Canada, South Africa and Nigeria are also expected to bid for the games against Glasgow. 

It's hoped that even if the bid is unsuccessful it may inspire lots of children to start taking up sport and to do more exercise. 

The city hosted the Special Olympics in July and is currently staging the Commonwealth Boxing Championships. Golf's Ryder Cup will be played in Scotland in 2014. 

The first minister said: "The competition to host the games may well be fierce, but with the support of everyone in Scotland, this is a race that we can win." 

Should the bid be successful it would see the athletics held at Hampden Park, swimming at the Tollcross Park Leisure Centre and some events at a brand new sports venue in the east end of Glasgow.

----------


## di marco

oh its in 2014? i thought it was 2017, thats what i heard? obviously not.......................

----------


## .:SpIcYsPy:.

Lol awwwww  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## di marco

> It's hoped that even if the bid is unsuccessful it may inspire lots of children to start taking up sport and to do more exercise.


shouldnt that say "if the bid is successful" as why would it being unsuccessful encourage kids?
(sorry about being picky!)

----------

